# Damascus steel knife



## Steve Smith (Jul 2, 2016)

blade comes from the Alabama Damascus Steel company. Bolster is african blackwood and the handle is thuya burl. Handle has a couple coats of satin lacquer.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

That is beautiful all around. Awesome work


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 2, 2016)

Cool looking knife.


----------



## wombat (Jul 2, 2016)

Beauty!!!!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice knife Steve. I like the woods you chose as it gave a good color combination.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jul 22, 2016)

Awesome knife!
Tom


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2016)

Awesome wood and Damascus! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 24, 2016)

Well done Steve. Thats a sharp looking knife (No pun intended) What material is the spacer between the they and ABW??


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 24, 2016)

@NYWoodturner I used 0.032" brass sheet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Woooo....that is real nice. Are you happy with their blades? Looks like they have some decent pricing...


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 25, 2016)

@ripjack13 The blades are nicely made, but I have a couple gripes; This one I bought has a handle that is too small for the hand, IMO. I should have checked the dimension of the handle and not just the blade when I bought it. The other one I bought from them that I am working on now has a much better sized handle.

The other gripe is that this blade has undersized holes for the pins. they were sized 15/64 and 11/64 respectively. I used my lathe and a chuck to sand the brass rod stock to size, but it took a surprising amount of time to remove 1/64 of material to get it to fit. I tried to drill the holes in the tang to size but that heat treated steel was far too hard for TiN drill bits. The other blade I bought from them has standard size pin holes so it was easy in that regard.

Scratch that. it was 7/64 and 11/64 holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

